# 1pc fly rod shipping



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

8' long its considered oversized and prolly ships at a 70lb rate.
after 8' long you might be getting freight rate.
shoud be about $50 via fedex
usps wont touch it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

youre using a 8'-10" tube ?
what are the to/ from zipcodes?


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah which is probably unnecessary. 33606 to 51360.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I’m having the same problem. Asked Hardy if I could break my 1 piece rod in half as it’s already broken and must be replaced . The clueless representative said NO. $300+ from Houston to Iowa with FedEx. The US Mail Service won’t take packages over 108 inches. My Hardy rod box was 114. Hardy’s warranty service can’t compete with GLoomis.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Stevie said:


> I’m having the same problem. Asked Hardy if I could break my 1 piece rod in half as it’s already broken and must be replaced . The clueless representative said NO. $300+ from Houston to Iowa with FedEx. The US Mail Service won’t take packages over 108 inches. My Hardy rod box was 114. Hardy’s warranty service can’t compete with GLoomis.


Yikes definitely send without the rod box!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent a Loomis back from NC via UPS for $48. Bought a Hardy and it came USPS. I picked it up at the post office because it wouldn't fit in the carrier's car.


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

FlyBy said:


> Sent a Loomis back from NC via UPS for $48. Bought a Hardy and it came USPS. I picked it up at the post office because it wouldn't fit in the carrier's car.


How did U get the $48 shipping? Mine was 6pounds and in a 110inch cardboard rod tube and cheapest was $110 USPS.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

jrasband said:


> Broke my one piece Hardy and was quoted 180$ to shop to Iowa from Tampa by UPS. I thought they made these 8'10" so they would be resasonable to ship. Anyone have any experience shipping one piece rods? Is USPS cheaper?
> 
> Might just make it a 4 piece for shipping purposes.


Do you need a free shipping tube? I picked up a 1 piece G Loomis last week and I have the shipping tube just sitting at my house in Tampa. I had to meet the guy halfway because he was quoted $150 USPS to ship from Naples to Tampa.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

dhenderson said:


> Do you need a free shipping tube? I picked up a 1 piece G Loomis last week and I have the shipping tube just sitting at my house in Tampa. I had to meet the guy halfway because he was quoted $150 to ship from Naples to Tampa.


Thanks but I have a tube.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I recently had a 8wt 1pc repaired. I think it was like 40 bucks to ship from Naples. Maybe 3 months ago, haven’t even had a chance to use it yet. Check an independent shipping vender. That price just seems excessive.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I sold a 1-piece 8wt Hardy a few months ago and made my own box from cardboard scraps and my local USPS office took it with no questions asked. Cost about $28-$30.

They did have to call a special driver to pick it to go to shipping hub up since the regular truck could not fit it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

UPS/FEDX limit is 106 inches.( 8'10" ) for normal charges $20 to $30.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

Shipping the rod itself is not that expensive if you do it right. Go to Home Depot/Lowe’s or whatever and get an empty carpet roll. If you tell them what you are doing with it they usually smile, take you to the recycling bin and hand you a choice of tubes. Take a chop saw and cut it to 8’10” or whatever you need. Insert rod, add some packing material, tape ends and ship via FedEx. Shouldn’t be more than $40 for everything.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have shipped mine in thick walled pvc tubing in the past. Shipping in a cardboard roll is a broken rod waiting to happen. 

I have had 1 hardy rod and 1 loomis rod show up buckled in the past. One was in the thin pvc hardy case inside a cardboard roll, the other was in a thick walled cardboard roll no rod tube. When selling one piece rods it's local pickup only for me. Not worth the hassle and cost of shipping.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

brianacnp said:


> How did U get the $48 shipping? Mine was 6pounds and in a 110inch cardboard rod tube and cheapest was $110 USPS.


If the package is over 9' it costs more. That's why the rods are 8'10" to allow for packaging and still be at 9'.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

jrasband said:


> Broke my one piece Hardy and was quoted 180$ to shop to Iowa from Tampa by UPS. I thought they made these 8'10" so they would be resasonable to ship. Anyone have any experience shipping one piece rods? Is USPS cheaper?
> 
> Might just make it a 4 piece for shipping purposes.


FWIW, just read an article somewhere that indicated that UPS has increased rates on oversize packages, think they apply a surcharge.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys.... guys.... guys.....

Go to Lowes, Home Depot, whatever. Buy a 2" Schd 40 10ft PVC pipe and buy 2 end caps. Take it home. IF... and a big "IF".... it's a broken rod and you think they will just replace it, then buy a schedule 20 PVC tube to save weight. Believe it or not, it's very strong as well and about half the weight. I've also never had problems with shipping rods in Schd 20 PVC tube before. Just check to make your your end caps fit properly.

Check your measurement on the total rod lenght and add at least 2" on each end for a little packing material cushion. Stuff about 2" of some sort of soft foam, wadded up bubble wrap or packing material on one end. Glue one of the caps on that end.

Next, place your rod in it's rod sock. Take an old bed sheet, or a couple of old pillow cases or a couple of old hand towels and wrap it around the rod itself and place a few strips of packing tape around the the sheet or towel to secure it and then slid it into the tube, rod tip end first.. Place the last 2" piece of foam packing at the opening end of the tube and then tap that end cap on that side without gluing it. Wrap the end cap to the PVC tubing securely with multiple wraps of clear packing tape. Use a black sharpie to drawl an arrow and words "Open this end!" Believe me, their shipping/receiving dept will know what to do. They may even use the same tube to return the repaired or new rod back to you.

Label it and take it to your local UPSP location and ask them to ship the rod snail mail (slowest and cheapest possible). They may offer a deal on USPS Priority (3-days) for not much more than the basic transport shipping rate. Call and ask how much insurance is required or just wing it. It should be reasonable.

I even do this with returning multi-pcs rods. I've had no problems with any of the rod mfgs with this method. It's a bullet proof shipping container for any rod!

Ted Haas


----------

